# Can anyone ID this old axe head?



## trailmaker (May 15, 2011)

I found this old head in a barn.  It looks like it was once painted blue,  almost like Makita tool blue.  It's hard to make out but I think there's a stamp that might say "made in W. Germany".  Anyone have any ideas on what make this is?


----------



## Battenkiller (May 15, 2011)

I believe the Iltis Ox-Head axes were painted blue.   They're a first-rate West German tool, but that doesn't look like a typical Euro-shaped head, though, so not sure.  The weight is marked in pounds, not kg, so could have been made for the American market?  Guess that's no help at all, eh?  lol


----------



## Thistle (May 16, 2011)

I have a Ox-Head Gutter Adz that I've had about 15yrs old now,bought it new,had no paint when  I got it.Company has been around since 1781,in Wuppertal.Every once in a while a nice older Ox Head 4" or 6" straight drawknife is on Ebay,gonna grab next one I see.The quality of the steel in their edge tools are equal to any of my 100+yr old Sheffield,US or French chisels,gouges,drawknifes & other edge tools.


----------



## trailmaker (May 16, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> I believe the Iltis Ox-Head axes were painted blue.   They're a first-rate West German tool, but that doesn't look like a typical Euro-shaped head, though, so not sure.  The weight is marked in pounds, not kg, so could have been made for the American market?  Guess that's no help at all, eh?  lol



  Well now that I've cleaned it up a bit more it definitely looks like "W.  Germany".  I imagine it's possible that some German companies made axes specifically for the American market.


----------



## smokinj (May 16, 2011)

trailmaker said:
			
		

> Battenkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best stuff and dont know if it folds ture on an ax but per WW2. That makes it post so at least early 50's.


----------



## Thistle (May 16, 2011)

Most of my EC Emmerich/Primus Beechwood & Hornbeam Planes have W Germany stamped on the cutting iron,if made before reunification in 1990,a couple made afterwards are stamped Germany.Though I also have a few older chisels & gouges that are marked Germany,those date from late 19th century to pre WW II.


----------



## smokinj (May 16, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Most of my EC Emmerich/Primus Beechwood & Hornbeam Planes have W Germany stamped on the cutting iron,if made before reunification in 1990,a couple made afterwards are stamped Germany.Though I also have a few older chisels & gouges that are marked Germany,those date from late 19th century to pre WW II.



My has a big collection of the the pre war hand plains. Along with a 100 tons of other stuff. Just gave me a old craftsman edger.(new score)


----------



## Thistle (May 16, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At last count I have over 400 different Scottish beechwood moulding planes,from 40+ makers that date from the 1790's to 1930 or so.Some get used when I need a small amount of a certain shape moulding,its not practical for me to use them for a large amount though.Lots of this stuff still out there and for a decent price if you look,but its sadly disappearing resource that wont be found a lot longer.Really noticed the difference compared to when I started using/collecting over 20 yrs ago.The days of finding a rare $700 plane in a box of junk at garage sale for $5 are gone lol.Ebay & other online sources like dealers etc are great,sure beats driving around & making phone calls like years ago.But the 'hunt' is part of the fun in any form of collecting though. :coolsmile:


----------



## Thistle (May 16, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At last count I have over 400 different Scottish beechwood moulding planes,from 40+ makers that date from the 1790's to 1930 or so.Some get used when I need a small amount of a certain shape moulding,its not practical for me to use them for a large amount though.Lots of this stuff still out there and for a decent price if you look,but its sadly disappearing resource that wont be found a lot longer.Really noticed the difference compared to when I started using/collecting over 20 yrs ago.The days of finding a rare $700 plane in a box of junk at garage sale for $5 are gone lol.Ebay & other online sources like dealers etc are great,sure beats driving around & making phone calls like years ago.But the 'hunt' is part of the fun in any form of collecting though. :coolsmile:


----------



## smokinj (May 16, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well at my dads place it is a hunt..lol but what ever you grab will be top of the line stuff. Its amazing. If I could afford a pole barn I would have it full pretty quick.


----------



## Battenkiller (May 16, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Most of my EC Emmerich/Primus Beechwood & Hornbeam Planes have W Germany stamped on the cutting iron,if made before reunification in 1990,a couple made afterwards are stamped Germany.Though I also have a few older chisels & gouges that are marked Germany,those date from late 19th century to pre WW II.



Hey, are those things worth anything these days?  I have one of the deluxe smoothers that I never use.  Cost me a bundle 30 years ago.  It's been lightly used, so no collectable value, just a nice user with the adjustable throat, pear wood body and a lignum vitae sole box-jointed in place.  I would love to sell it on eBay or somewhere and put the money into other things.  Any idea how much?


----------



## Thistle (May 16, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They sure are.If memory serves,mine cost around $145 new in the mid '90's.Its like yours with the pearwood body & lignum sole.Because of most of all the large old wild European Pear trees from orchards having been harvested,growers are switching to much smaller dwarf trees (like here in US) for fruit production.With much less wood on the tree obviously.New models of your plane has an American Black Cherry body instead,its nice but not as hardwearing & smooth as Pear.

A new one costs anywhere from $190 to $250,depending on where you look.If you wanna sell yours,I'd list it on Ebay starting at $40-50 with no reserve.It should bring you close to $100 at closing,sometimes these things bring as much or more than new ones.Funny how that works.


----------

